# Harness Vest



## trickymickey (Sep 14, 2004)

I Was Wondering If Anybody Owns One Of The Seat Of The Pants Harness Vest That Summit Sells,and Whether They Would Recommend It Or Not.they Say It Just Slips On And Off Like A Coat.sounds Pretty Nice To Me But I Thought I Would Check With The Pros At Woodys First.


----------



## Tom Borck (Sep 14, 2004)

Saw them at Bass Pro, they certainly look TOO hot to wear during bow season.  Heck, if you hunted naked during bow season it would be too hot! :speechles


----------



## Jim Thompson (Sep 14, 2004)

Trickey,

I have one Summit sent me for review.  The thing is great, but too hot for bow season.  I use a regular Seat o Pants harness when hot and will probably break out the new vest/harness after it cools off some.

Jim


----------



## Guy (Sep 17, 2004)

I have the Cabelas model of that vest.  It's OK.  Has a reversible vest from blaze to camo.  Pretty cool.


----------



## Slug-Gunner (Sep 17, 2004)

*Don't Have My Size*

They don't make one big enough to fit me.... 4X, nor are they "rated" up to 300 lbs either.
  :speechles  :


----------



## reylamb (Sep 17, 2004)

I have the Hunters Safety system which is very similar, and I agree, it is too hot.


----------

